# Pounchki



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Pounchki is the last of the mixed breed puppies that were born here at Riverview to find a home. These beautiful pups were born to a very sweet Golden named Biscuit. Doggy DNA testing has confirmed that daddy was a boxer! The puppies seem to have inherited the best of both breeds, and they all have the super sweet Golden dispositions of their mom.
Pounchki, now “Cosmo,” went to live with repeat adopters who had two children. Pounchki loved the pool at Riverview, and now gets to go swimming with his new Golden brother, Strider, also adopted from YGRR at eight months of age. When not swimming after sticks for hours, the two boys play chase in their large fenced yard or go for long walks with the family. Pounchki’s adopters report that he is a sweetheart and their constant companion. They love having him as part of their family! Only the best for our little Polish donut!


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

What a lovely story and photo!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

YEAY for Cosmo. So glad he finally got his furever home.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Great ending. A big thank you to all that help.


----------

